# Mk5 Golf Gti



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

So been working my way through the car slowly improving it and detailing....it was already really clean which has made it easier to take to the next level...


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Great work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like that very much, a lot of effort and hard work has gone in to that. :buffer:


----------



## MrNad (Mar 10, 2016)

Great attention to detail 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sk8ir (Mar 23, 2016)

Fantastic job, some real attention to detail there, and it certainly shows in the end result.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Impressive matey. Well done

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Liam-R32 (Feb 13, 2016)

Real attention to detail, sets yours apart. Great work to see. I find it hard to appreciate silver cars, but looks good.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah that's something really special right there. 

You see a lot of those cars out on the road so making yours stand out in that way is very impressive


----------



## .:Ricky (May 21, 2011)

Looks great! I'm inspired now,that's my next stop, might even get replacement screws they look abit rusty


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

proper job nice work


----------



## richardhurst (Mar 21, 2017)

wow looks great and some serious dedication gone into that.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't often like silver but that is something else, i won't be able to look at my golf the same way now


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Found the original dealer set so had some new ones made up......










Had a play around with the spare wheel, flatted with 2000 then used school concept s2 on a medium pad to bring it back....


----------



## Asim (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow, love all the attention to detail there. Top notch job! :thumb:


----------



## SEAN_P_ (Apr 1, 2011)

Gleeming !!


----------



## Ardennes1944 (Apr 5, 2017)

By 2000, you mean 2000grit wet sandpaper correct? Sorry for the silly question!

That wheel is a beaut after your work


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Wheels off again, machined the calipers and wheels inside out with scholl concept s20 then sealed them with jetseal 109....even machines the exhaust lol....replaced all the arch liner screws..


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

You've made it like the day it came off the production line, fabulous stuff. :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Thats a seriously clean golf you there mate

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## padhinbed (Sep 2, 2016)

Proper effort gone in to that and it shows, well done


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, a proper golf, nice work mate.


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

Great work.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

One of my all time favourite cars (had 3), looks absolutely stunning, a very rare find these days!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Where did you get the dealer stickers from ?


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

enc said:


> Where did you get the dealer stickers from ?


https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...k.com/&usg=AFQjCNEEb_ZSyP7hiV4181iuNq4kj7c6tQ


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking very nice :thumb:


----------



## Civic233 (Feb 12, 2015)

cracking work!!! fancy doing my MK5 too!? :thumb:


----------



## mike90 (Jan 30, 2016)

That is stunning! Well done that man 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Perfect Job


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Lovely job, wish I`d the energy to do my GTD


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Quick catch up to recent work done, took it for a remap at R tech having heard great reviews.... just went for a stage one to release the potential of the motor without changing the driving style and keeping it oem.


























Still keeping on top of basic cleaning duties and improving a bit every time


















It was still running on original rear brakes and tyres so that was the next job, painted the new genuine discs up to help prevent rusting...


































Backing plates cleaned and painted and calipers machine polished using scholl s20....

Fitted brand new side skirts...










Finding it difficult to get the lighting right to fully correct all the paint work before going to my first show at donington raceway at the elscar show....


















Great time at the show..










Came back and decided to have another go at correction on a cloudy day, still hard to see but defo an improvment....


















Correction was done with scholl concepts s20 on a purple spider pad followed by s40 on a finishing pad then topped of with finish kare hi temp wax


----------



## Feeex (Apr 6, 2007)

Excellent work. Love these Golfs


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great work and nice looking golf


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Another car I’ve been sort of looking at to replace the 182. 

What’s your thoughts, what cars did you have before.

Looks nice


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Stunning car, love it.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

Vee-Duuub  
Love those Mk5. Spot on for the detail! :thumbsup:


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

What an absolute beaut of an example! Had 3 of these, sold one recently to get something newer, couldn't believe the prices of them, especially if you want a DSG, crazy, but one of the best cars I've ever owned.

Love how OEM this is!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, last of the indivdualist VW Golf. Squint and they all look the same after this edition..


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice Golf GTI there. The alloys look in particularly good shape there.


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

What pads did u use to polish the wheels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

gt001 said:


> What pads did u use to polish the wheels?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used the pads which came with the shinemate ep803


----------



## butler (Apr 6, 2008)

Took the car to Stanford Hall on sunday, closest us Vw boys get to a concours event.... judges commented on the car being newer and hard to judge along side the mk1 and mk2 but commented on how well it was presented and scored it 129/140 and came second in my class loosing out by one point to a 26k mile mk2 golf gti which won best in show last year.... all in all i good showing for the mk5 gti...


----------



## Focus4000 (May 6, 2018)

I miss my Golf GTi.


----------

